# Despite apparent support, Thiago Santos' camp not entirely happy with Bellator brass



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Thiago Santos' manager makes no excuses for his fighter missing weight for Friday's Bellator 62 event.
> 
> That said, he's not exactly thrilled at the circumstances that were presented to his client.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27967/des...mp-not-entirely-happy-with-bellator-brass.mma


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Give me a fecking break. This asshole failed to make weight even when given an extra week and his management has the cajones to come out and act like they were the ones that were disrespected. Lets also not forget the fact that Santos should have been dq'ed in the original fight (I dont care what anyone says, that kick to the taint was blatant as hell). 

I dont know Santos as a person, but I have zero respect for him when it comes to his professional career.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Give me a fecking break. This asshole failed to make weight even when given an extra week and his management has the cajones to come out and act like they were the ones that were disrespected. Lets also not forget the fact that Santos should have been dq'ed in the original fight (I dont care what anyone says, that kick to the taint was blatant as hell).
> 
> I dont know Santos as a person, but I have zero respect for him when it comes to his professional career.


Agreed. Bellator even said they weren't mad and were going to hire him a nutritionist. Cry me a Fu**ing river Santos...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Do your job and make weight, arsewipe. His management should be kicking him and themselves.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What do they expect?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

He should've got cut. Not making weight for a rematch that should have been a DQ in the first place is unacceptable. At least Prindle got a hundred grand for that nut shot!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

They don't make 100k for winning the tournament finals. They make 100k total. So he got something like 25k for that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

25K for the weigh in?


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> They don't make 100k for winning the tournament finals. They make 100k total. So he got something like 25k for that.


So these guys don't make anything for the previous fight? I thought these guys get whatever they make for the right plus the 100K for winning the tournament finals.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

matryx said:


> So these guys don't make anything for the previous fight? I thought these guys get whatever they make for the right plus the 100K for winning the tournament finals.


Nah roflcopter is right, for winning the 3 fights they get a total of $100,000. I would guess its structured something like $15k, $35k and $50k or something like that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Then how did he not get his winnings up until that point in the tournament?


----------

